# Getting rid of moonface from dbol+test



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

ive put on some water weight on my dbol + test-e cycle and its quite noticable on my face. ive stopped the dbol 4 weeks ago but will still be running test for another 4 weeks. ive been running adex aswell to combat the water retention but it dosent seem to be doing much. any tips on how to get rid of this moon face?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im stating this cycle soon, what mg dbol where you running mate?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

What dose of adex are you Taking?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

lots of vit c....about 5g per day and glycerol....50ml in a glass of water may help too


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

i was running 30mg ED for first two weeks, then 40mg ED for the 3rd and 4th week.

im running 0.5mg adex ED


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

coflex said:


> lots of vit c....about 5g per day and glycerol....50ml in a glass of water may help too


And drink plenty of water.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont want this at all, this is the only thing that is putting me off starting! does moon face stay?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

i only get moon face, wen i eat sugaery stuff


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> sorry but u cant bloat a lean face much or puff it, lose body fat. iv never seen anyone 12% or under suffer moon face .
> 
> i get moon face bad, yes wen im chubby and bulked as fat and water and cells in the facial area lov to group hug, wen i then went to abs out, oh no moon face.
> 
> many friends very lean on high androgens and no moon. just giving u and anyone reading sum realistic feedback


That's interesting, someone tole me sides were lower on dbol if you're leaner, but i never knew how so.

Are there any other benefits of being leaner when you run a course of dbol? Is gyno worse/more likely if you're fatter?


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> sorry but u cant bloat a lean face much or puff it, lose body fat. iv never seen anyone 12% or under suffer moon face .
> 
> i get moon face bad, yes wen im chubby and bulked as fat and water and cells in the facial area lov to group hug, wen i then went to abs out, oh no moon face.
> 
> many friends very lean on high androgens and no moon. just giving u and anyone reading sum realistic feedback


yh mate im at about 16% bf at the moment and going to start cutting soon, wasen't sure if that would get rid of the water by itself.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

someone touched on it above

eating sugary foods and high carbs will do this

if on a keto...the bloat pretty much dissapears

and tying in with scotts point

those guys with low bodyfat generally are watching what they eat as well

even off gear...if one binges all day on junk...they will pick up a layer af water for a few days

now im not saying one needs to diet...but eating clean foods with moderate carbs and fat..plenty of protein and good sources of veg and some fruits....will lose alot of the water retention


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm on Dbol and Test at the moment, no moon face at all... been on for 6 weeks so far! But I do have abs showing so it might be down to overall bf % as well as diet like mentioned above.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> someone touched on it above
> 
> eating sugary foods and high carbs will do this
> 
> ...


Yup like i was saying,

i ate 2 slice of pizza and like 3 quality streets

so bad carbs, fat and sugar

i had the worst moon face ive had for the whole cycle and this is my 7th week

my diet up to then has been clean and ive made 7-8kg gains

then it went back to normal after 2 says of vit c supplements


----------



## FURYON (Nov 5, 2012)

are people who are (excuse the crude term) fat more susceptible to gyno?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

The ai wont stop bloat, diet will


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chop your head off. problem solved


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

exalta said:


> That's interesting, someone tole me sides were lower on dbol if you're leaner, but i never knew how so.
> 
> Are there any other benefits of being leaner when you run a course of dbol? Is gyno worse/more likely if you're fatter?


well, dbol converts to a very potent oestrogen called oestrodiol. Now the problem is, the enzyme that aromatises dbol to oestrodiol is most common in the liver and fat cells... so in a vicious cycle, if you've good moobs, they will get bigger on dbol; even if you take nolvadex, it won't stop the gyno completely if your body fat is high enough, you need an AI (eg aromasin or arimidex)

not making up the think about aromatase being more common in fat tissue:

"In particular, aromatase is responsible for the aromatization of androgens into estrogens. The aromatase enzyme can be found in many tissues including gonads, brain, *adipose tissue*, placenta, blood vessels, skin, and bone"

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatase

however you know that oestrogen retains extra fat (its why women are naturally fatter by % than men), so its a bit of a vicious cycle, in that as your fat levels rise, so will your aromatase levels, making you more sensitive when taking test+dbol.

the "moon face" is based on high oestrogen levels. Take an AI, and you will not have it, as oestrogen will not be allowed to rise above normal.



ojaysmoke said:


> yh mate im at about 16% bf at the moment and going to start cutting soon, wasen't sure if that would get rid of the water by itself.


just take arimidex with your test, and you will not bloat up.



FURYON said:


> are people who are (excuse the crude term) fat more susceptible to gyno?


yes.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

safc49 said:


> The ai wont stop bloat, diet will


yes it will. The water retention is due to a rise in oestrogen levels (like a woman during her period, when they all complain of feeling fat). If you take nolvadex, it may prevent gyno, but doesn't stop the aromatisation and consequent rise in oestrogen. An AI keeps oestrogen at a lower level.

Of course doesnt mean go eat 1kg of pasta... carbs retain water too...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I never got on with dbol, but I did a few weeks of it with test prop and those GB pharmaceuticles PRO PCT tablets. they're kind of a cheaper knockoff of the ROHM PCT tabs, with aromasin and tamoxifen. I suppose they're meant for post-cycle, but they were great for on-cycle estrogen reduction. A bit of estrogen slips through, and makes your skin all nice and young, but the tamoxifen protects you from gyno whilst protecting bone density.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes it will. The water retention is due to a rise in oestrogen levels (like a woman during her period, when they all complain of feeling fat). If you take nolvadex, it may prevent gyno, but doesn't stop the aromatisation and consequent rise in oestrogen. An AI keeps oestrogen at a lower level.
> 
> Of course doesnt mean go eat 1kg of pasta... *carbs retain water too*...


I should have wordered it better but thats what i meant by diet


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

I facing the moon face problem and over bloating after cycle . I ended the cycle In January. Is it ok to take aromasin in pct along with clomid and tamo to prevent or remove this bloat?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mate its just genetics fat may go to ur face 1st where as others have been fine. f**k all u can do just get big off the cycle and ur gunna lose some of the water retention u just gotta stop worrying and train hard. Don't use dbol or deca if u hate the moon fave


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Watch your salt intake too


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Potassium-sodium ratio at least 2 to 1

carbs cycling

vit c even 10 gr/day (spread through the day)

or try asin

Best S


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

less than 100g carbs, clean.

aldactone (or aqua ban, which is way milder, need like 6 pills of those a day).

AI.

lots of water.


----------



## adamhenley (Feb 21, 2016)

ojaysmoke said:


> ive put on some water weight on my dbol + test-e cycle and its quite noticable on my face. ive stopped the dbol 4 weeks ago but will still be running test for another 4 weeks. ive been running adex aswell to combat the water retention but it dosent seem to be doing much. any tips on how to get rid of this moon face?


 Did you try Proviron on cycle to combat water retention?


----------

